# GPU-Z and Logitech G15



## xmas2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello.
Does anyone has a plug-in for GPU-z to show temperatures on G15 LCD screen?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 6, 2009)

No but I would be interested in such a deal. Also one for Realtemp would be nice too, since atm I am using CoreTemp for my G15 LCD, I would love to have GPU-Z. Though you can use EVGA Precision to report to your LCD and it works quite well.


----------



## xmas2 (Jul 6, 2009)

but will EVGA Precision work with other brands videocards? 
update: tested - it works with mine 

i need to monitor VDDC temperatures but i couldn't find them in EVGAprecision or in RivaTuner at all...

one more question here: why there are two GPU and two PCB temperatures in GPU-Z?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I used it on my friends XFX 8800GT, my old Palit 9600GT, my friends' Asus 9600GT, and my fiance's MSI GTX260 without issues. The newer 1.7.1 Precision brought up VDDC temp iirc, though I could be wrong. What kind of video card are you monitorring? If it's an NV card, my experience shows their VRM's to run much cooler than ATI's, so that being less of a problem, GPU core temp I find more important at least in my application.


----------



## xmas2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I got 280GTX here.
GPU core temps never go higher than 60 even in stresstests. But VDDC makes me nervous a bit.
i tried 1.7.1 but haven't found VDDC there at all 
and what does PCB temperature stays for?


----------



## xmas2 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok,
so far i found only one suitable prog. - Everest - it shows everything (and more) on my G15 LCD and can show on OSD too


----------

